# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Kaspersky Anti-Hacker

## senyak

Интересует эта программа. Она еще выпускается/обновляется? Или ее поддержка прикратилась давно? Хороший ли он? Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Kaspersky Anti-Hacker больше не выпускается и не обновляется,его поддержка прекращена с 01.08.2007  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Но скачать его и найти для него ключи еще возможно.  :Wink: 
У меня на компе валяются v1.9.4 английская и v1.9.37 русская версии.

----------


## XP user

> Но скачать его и найти для него ключи еще возможно. 
> У меня на компе валяются v1.9.4 английская и v1.9.37 русская версии.


Стенка неплохая, кстати, (классический пакетный фильтр) но надо знать некоторые моменты (например какие программы он выпускает в сеть по умолчанию, даже когда правил ещё нет). После тщательных настроек я прошёл большинство ликтестов с ним. Атаки извне блокирует не хуже других...
P.S.: Если выпустили бы бесплатно, я, возможно, даже пользовался бы.

Paul

----------

